# Tomb King Army



## burton001 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just started my new Tomb king army and have yet to play a match. However I don't fully understand the regen rule for the 6+, could somebody help me with this. Thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The heirophant and unit he is with gain 6+ regeneration save. After you have worked out how many wounds you have taken you can "save" some of them by rolling a 6, wounds caused by flaming attacks negate this save however


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

exactly as ratvan said, any unit that has the hierophant in it, has a 6+ regeneration save. It isn't modified by strenght, the only way to lose it is from flaming attacks.

This is also probably the most forgotten tomb king rule.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Killing blow also negates both the armour save and the regeneration save.


----------



## burton001 (Jan 24, 2012)

So you would get your normal armour save, perry save and also regen save as long as the heirophant is in the unit.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

No, you get Ward OR Regen, never both. Parry saves are a variety of Ward save.

Specifically, the Parry rule grans a 6++ Ward.


----------



## burton001 (Jan 24, 2012)

So if your running 50 skeletons, your better off giving them spears cause you would get the 6+ward. Cause if you just use hand weapon & shield you get a parry, but if you cant stack the perry its pointless eh


----------

